# Oliver Towend airlifted from Rolex Kentucky



## SCFarm-USA (24 April 2010)

I didn't see anything here yet and thought you all should know.  Here's a link http://www.chronofhorse.com/article/oliver-townend-transported-hospital-after-fall-rolex-kentucky

I saw the accident on the live internet feed and it looked pretty bad.  ASHDALE CRUISE MASTER was up immediately.  Oli was back-boarded and air-flighted out.  Oli was sitting in 7th place with his other mount ODT MASTER ROSE.  

Huge jingles from all of us over here.  He is currently at Lexington Hospital, which has an amazing trauma unit.

SCFarm


----------



## FestiveSpirit (24 April 2010)

Thanks very much for the post - there is a thread going in Competition Riders - any updates would be very gratefully received


----------



## teddyt (24 April 2010)

Very kind of you to post this OP. Fingers crossed hes ok, it was a horrific fall.


----------



## teapot (24 April 2010)

****  Wondered what had happened - really hope he's ok


----------



## bahumbug (24 April 2010)

Local story here
http://www.kentucky.com/2010/04/24/1238141/rider-townend-injured-in-fall.html

Fingers crossed he's Ok


----------



## Supertrooper (24 April 2010)

There is a update on William fox pitts website saying that oli is conscious and swearing so sounds like he's going to be ok! Think he was very very lucky!! He's going to be very sore and shaken xx


----------



## Dovorian (24 April 2010)

The only bright spot is that Amy Tryon is down the list......


----------



## eventing09 (24 April 2010)

i actually cried when i heard this news  i cannot believe it, he did not deserve this at all, thoughts go out to him xxx


----------



## Spudlet (24 April 2010)

Supertrooper said:



			There is a update on William fox pitts website saying that oli is conscious and swearing so sounds like he's going to be ok! Think he was very very lucky!! He's going to be very sore and shaken xx
		
Click to expand...

That is good news! It sounds like a nasty fall, but hopefully he will be ok.


----------



## skint1 (24 April 2010)

Wishing him a full and quick recovery


----------



## Groom42 (24 April 2010)

I did think the language would possibly be a bit "ripe"!


----------



## HumBugsey (24 April 2010)

Its definately ok to swear if you just lost $250,000! Glad he's ok


----------



## Puppy (24 April 2010)

Such a horrible, horrible fall   I'm sure right now he is cursing about the grand slam, but thank goodness he is alive; in that respect he is incredibly lucky!


----------



## bahumbug (24 April 2010)

I am not a Daily Mail reader, but these photos are ....well, decide for yourselves

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...ital-eventers-horror-fall-Rolex-Kentucky.html

Let's see what happens tomorrow re Oli, you never can tell where he's concerned.Oh well, let's not predict just send out the good vibes


----------



## SJFAN (24 April 2010)

Unlucky - they looked to be going well till that moment and I don't think Oli did anything wrong. The fall was one of those which happened so quickly that he'd no chance to roll. Hope he'll make a speedy recovery.


----------



## SCFarm-USA (24 April 2010)

Word from the Chronicle is that he is walking around the hospital!

http://www.chronofhorse.com/article/good-prognosis-townend

Here are some amazing photos of the accident:

http://eclipsesportswire.spitfireph...umId=110782&sort=&sortorder=&orient=&plboxId=

And the video is here:

http://www.universalsports.com/vide...entucky+equestrian+championship+cross+country

The fall is near the end around 04:43:50

I wouldn't even post these if the news wasn't so good.  I hear Cruise Master is also well, but would really like more confirmation of that.  

I have no idea if they would let him ride Master Rose tomorrow.  It's tough call even if he is healthy.  That was a really, really nasty fall.  

I think I'll toast your boy and his pony tonight. 

SCFarm


----------



## Berpisc (24 April 2010)

Glad the horse is ok, I hope Oli recovers well.  Cant blame him for cursing though!   Just dont let him se those press pics for a while....


----------



## Reality (24 April 2010)

From Kentucky; Oliver is a little sore but is in the process of being released from hospital.  He hopes to ride ODT Master Rose tomorrow; he is currently in 7th place.  Ashdale Cruise Master is fine as well.  William Fox-Pitt is in the lead overnight so hopefully the British riders will have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2010)

Well fair play to him if he does ride. You've got to admire his courage, you wouldn't get me back on after a fall like that.


----------



## amyneave (25 April 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/297306.html


----------



## henryhorn (25 April 2010)

I have to confess to stopping looking after a few, what an unpleasant fall, even the horse ended up standing stock still with shock.
They breed them tough where Ollie comes from so he'll bounce back swiftly, but sad his dream won't happen.
I am happy this didn't end up far worse for horse and rider...
Thank you for the update, much appreciated!


----------



## Sparkles (25 April 2010)

Jesus what a shocking fall. He's very very lucky.

Vibes for speeding recovery!


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (25 April 2010)

SCFarm-USA thank you for posting the pics and video, blimey what a terrible fall  

Fingers, toes, everything crossed that he is fine and doesn't feel too sore today


----------



## mik (25 April 2010)

Thanks to all those who are there for keeping us informed. Fingers crossed all is OK today.


----------



## PippiPony (25 April 2010)

Nasty fall, horse looked pretty shaken as well.  Fingers crossed both are fully ok.


----------



## Booboos (25 April 2010)

I couldn't find the video but that might be for the best as the photos look horrific. Fantastic news Ollie seems to be unhurt!!!!!!!


----------



## Supertrooper (25 April 2010)

Odd's on he'll be riding then, can't imagine he won't if he's been cleared to ride. Hope he gets the placing he wants after all that! Will be keeping my fingers crossed for a British winner xx


----------



## MurphysMinder (25 April 2010)

Just seen this, what a horrible looking fall.  I was in one of the shops owned by Cruise Masters owners yesterday, everyone was so excited about Kentucky.  The main thing is they both appear to be alright, fingers crossed for Oli if he is passed to ride, he certainly is tough.


----------



## Spudlet (25 April 2010)

From H&H: 




			Reports were that he was conscious and would have preferred not to take the emergency transport.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it may have been expressed in slightly stronger terms than that!

I hope he is ok, it certainly sounds positive. Will have a look at the pics now, it sounds like a real cruncher of a fall.


----------



## welshchick (25 April 2010)

Thanks for posting the links, SCFarm-USA. What a nasty fall! I am glad he's not seriously injured and is not riding today. I also hope the horse is not feeling too sore. The poor thing looked so shocked.


----------



## teapot (25 April 2010)

Latest bbc news: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/equestrian/8642388.stm


----------



## rebeccatodd1 (25 April 2010)

Wondered if anyone had any thoughts on that fence being a frangible pin or not?


----------



## zefragile (25 April 2010)

rebeccatodd1 said:



			Wondered if anyone had any thoughts on that fence being a frangible pin or not?
		
Click to expand...

Are you asking if there were frangible pins? Because yes it had the pins.


----------



## rebeccatodd1 (25 April 2010)

Yes, thanks that's interesting.........


----------



## Ignition (25 April 2010)

I feel desperately sorry for him. To have such a difficult journey over there and to spend so much money in the process... heartbreaking.


----------



## Luci07 (25 April 2010)

I am so glad he is will walk away - question everyone asking is if he will be riding tomorrow - if he was actually knocked unconscious, wouldn't that mean an automatic "ban" for a period of time? So glad both horse and rider are unharmed, loved the comments about the swearing!


----------



## Ignition (25 April 2010)

He didn't have a head injury, so had he not had the 'cracks' he would have been fine to ride.


----------



## Ignition (25 April 2010)

Its a question of how far do you go with frangible pins, knock down fences etc. Because if every XC fence fell at the slightest touch then, well, you might as well just do jumpcross.


----------

